# Chevy Cruze Diesel First Drive



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> *Chevy builds a surprising Jetta TDI rival *
> _by Luke Vandezande_
> 
> Few details distinguish the latest addition to the Chevrolet Cruze family. In fact aside from specific 17-inch five-spoke alloy wheels and a little “2.0 TD” badge on the deck lid, it looks the same. But twist the key and that all changes.
> ...


Read the complete Chevy Cruze Diesel review at AutoGuide.com


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Only time will tell if it a hit or miss.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Only time will tell if it a *hit or miss*.


Ok, GM, which one is it going to be?:









...or...

.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

GM brought their Jetta comparison car today. Very close in comparison. Jetta is quieter, no def tank, but the Jetta burns the particulate filter twice as often, which lowers fuel mileage. And the diesel Cruze is currently on track for the emissions to be good until 2025. 

The best thing I could see about the Jetta was the DSG transmission. The Cruze can't compare in the trans department. And the Jetta pleather is hard and crappy feeling. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## m3gunner (May 21, 2013)

I drove one today. It's in limited release here in CA... I had to drive out to Patterson to drive it (about 60 miles from my home in Hayward).

Amusingly, it was so new that they still hadn't prepped the car. Plastic on the seats and tape on the edges.

A very impressive drive. Idle is a little louder than I expected outside the car, but inside the car, it's pretty quiet.

Pulls very well. The car was so new that it's a little wobbly. At a steady 55 MPH, I was seeing a steady 62-65 MPG on the dash. I'd love to drive one for a month and see what would happen.

If I was looking for my first Cruze, I think I'd buy it... but I have a 2 year old Eco and there wasn't anything there to make me trade in and take on a higher payment.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> GM brought their Jetta comparison car today. Very close in comparison. Jetta is quieter, no def tank, but the Jetta burns the particulate filter twice as often, which lowers fuel mileage. And the diesel Cruze is currently on track for the emissions to be good until 2025.
> 
> The best thing I could see about the Jetta was the DSG transmission. The Cruze can't compare in the trans department. And the Jetta pleather is hard and crappy feeling.
> 
> ...


It's a shame about what they did to the Jettas interior after 2011...I had a couple friends with older models and they had some of the best interiors you could get for the price. 

How'd you think the two engines compared? To me, the Cruze feels much more torquey, but the TDI is more refined and less laggy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The Cruze feels a bit more torquey and the Jetta does feel a little less laggy. Inside the Jetta at speed, it's not as quiet as the Cruze. You can't expect to rip out of the gate with a Jetta TDI killer in your first year. VW has been doing diesels for years. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep the Jetta was downgraded to reduce the cost and result in a $16,000.00 base gas burner cost.
The Golf and the Jetta Sportwagen retained the previous interiors and suspension. I actually like the pleather myself. As to the urea injection, VW initially wanted to do that but the EPA wouldn't agree. They said the customers wouldn't keep the urea tank filled up. That is why they went with the extra burns and complicated system. The VW Passat has a urea injection system beginning in 2012. The Golf and JSW are getting urea injection in the next model update due out about a year from now. They have actually stopped making new ones and are in the retooling phase.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

if you don't fill the DEF tank your car goes into limp mode.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Scott M. said:


> if you don't fill the DEF tank your car goes into limp mode.


Hm-m-m-m, sounds like a good slogan to go over the bar where sailors go for shore liberty (wink,wink)!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Best thing I could see about the Jetta was the DSG transmission. The Cruze can't compare in the trans department.


You nailed it here and I concur without reservation.


----------



## chuckrts (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had many early GM diesel products in their truck division, 1984 GM 6.2L, 1993 6.5L, etc. The weakest link for both of those vehicles was the automatic transmissions.
Even though GM trucks over 5 ton had trans built by Pensky, the smaller trucks use the standard GM trans, R700, E60 trans. Most times you pulled them and put in a standard or upgraded to a heavier trans. I'm real excited about the Cruze Diesel, have a 2011 1.8L with standard now, really my wife's car. Will look at the 2014 deisel very closily, especially the trans warranty. I have a 2000 VW TDI I have 265K on and will probably give to my son if I go with the Cruze.
I'm long time GM customer, first car was 64 Malibu, have 1989 C1500 4.3L w / 4 speed I'll drive until the frame melts. Lets hope GM has learned from the past..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

chuckrts said:


> I have had many early GM diesel products in their truck division, 1984 GM 6.2L, 1993 6.5L, etc. The weakest link for both of those vehicles was the automatic transmissions.
> Even though GM trucks over 5 ton had trans built by Pensky, the smaller trucks use the standard GM trans, R700, E60 trans. Most times you pulled them and put in a standard or upgraded to a heavier trans. I'm real excited about the Cruze Diesel, have a 2011 1.8L with standard now, really my wife's car. Will look at the 2014 deisel very closily, especially the trans warranty. I have a 2000 VW TDI I have 265K on and will probably give to my son if I go with the Cruze.
> I'm long time GM customer, first car was 64 Malibu, have 1989 C1500 4.3L w / 4 speed I'll drive until the frame melts. Lets hope GM has learned from the past..


Well, unfortunately, things haven't changed much (from *2014 Cruze Diesel Owner's Manual*, page 9-70):

*Trailer Towing (Fuel Economy
Model or Diesel Engine)

The vehicle is neither designed nor intended to tow a trailer.
*


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What's the point of having that much torque and not being able to haul a small trailer around? That could EASILY pull a small Uhaul trailer. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> What's the point of having that much torque and not being able to haul a small trailer around? That could EASILY pull a small Uhaul trailer. Sent from AutoGuide.com App


My opinion? It's real hard for GM to *see *the 'real world' needs when they've got their 'Anal Orifice' hat on and pulled down (up?) to their bellybuttons!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> What's the point of having that much torque and not being able to haul a small trailer around? That could EASILY pull a small Uhaul trailer.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I know, wtf! I bet it would be a great at towing too. I suspect the reason why they don't advise towing is not because of the powertrain but more because of the cooling system. I believe the diesel has the same shutter system and small grill that the gas Eco does, so that would inhibit sufficient cooling when under heavy load. Swap grills and disable the lower shutters and it should be a decent towing machine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckrts said:


> I have had many early GM diesel products in their truck division, 1984 GM 6.2L, 1993 6.5L, etc. The weakest link for both of those vehicles was the automatic transmissions.
> Even though GM trucks over 5 ton had trans built by Pensky, the smaller trucks use the standard GM trans, R700, E60 trans. Most times you pulled them and put in a standard or upgraded to a heavier trans.


The 1984 6.2L might have came with a 700R4 trans, but the 1993 6.5L came with the much better 4L80E trans(it was also offered with a 5 speed manual but it also had some issues). I know the 1993 6.5L well, my dad bought one of the first year ones too even though it was only offered in a standard cab. The first year was the only year to have mechanical fuel injector pump, all other years have the electronic ones that are prone to fail. 

Never have had a problem with any truck with a 4L80E trans, typically would run them 75,000miles with no maintenance before we traded for a new truck. We also NEVER pulled in Overdrive, that was a great way to kill those trans. Later years actually had a warning on the gear shift indicator telling you to never pull in overdrive. 

Back then all automatics were 4speeds, so most who were towing to much weight installed an underdrive unit, Gear vendors comes to mind.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Well, unfortunately, things haven't changed much (from *2014 Cruze Diesel Owner's Manual*, page 9-70):
> 
> *Trailer Towing (Fuel Economy
> Model or Diesel Engine)
> ...


Aussie towing specs for diesel!

Braked towing capacity is 1200kg; 
without trailer brakes, 695kg.


The Holden Cruze CDX features a 60 litre fuel tank.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie said:


> Aussie towing specs for diesel!
> 
> Braked towing capacity is 1200kg;
> without trailer brakes, 695kg.
> ...


Thanks! That's GOOD news for North American Cruze Diesel owners!!


----------



## Cruze Lt 09/59 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all im new here, as im actually looking to mod this very car in the UK, i work at a Chevrolet main dealer and bought my self a Cruze when i down graded from the Orlando 7 seater. i can see by the date of this post the this is a new car to your state ? as we have had this model selling well in the uk since early 2008. in the saloon , hatchback and estate models. 

i will up load some pics at a later date.

But at the moment im looking for upgrades, i have just ordered my self a K&N panel air filter and upgraded Oil Filter , and am getting a full custom exhaust system built, but my main purchase im looking to find is a new waste gate or dump valve/


Does any one have a web site that specializes in Chevrolet parts ? or could point me in the right direction?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cruze Lt 09/59 said:


> looking to find is a new waste gate or dump valve/


Diesel turbos do not use a waste gate or dump valve, they use a variable geometry turbine.

Also, the diesel in the USA/Canada bears *no* resemblance to the diesel in the rest of the world, mods to that motor will not work for you/us.

There are a few sites with Cruze bits - most turn out to be on alibaba or ebay, there's at least one body-mod shop I know of that is in the UK, but the name escapes me ATM.


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

- still no 6 speed and I get more than 42 on the open road with my 6 speed eco (last trip from Fl to MI 44.9 mpg)
- with the price of diesel more my eco still wins
- I pull a small trailer with my eco with no problems
- I've read you can open up the grill fairly easily for better cooling. Even pulling my trailer here in florida I haven't noticed an increase in temp.

advantage ECO 6 spd


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jpeloke said:


> - still no 6 speed and I get more than 42 on the open road with my 6 speed eco (last trip from Fl to MI 44.9 mpg)
> - with the price of diesel more my eco still wins
> - I pull a small trailer with my eco with no problems
> - I've read you can open up the grill fairly easily for better cooling. Even pulling my trailer here in florida I haven't noticed an increase in temp.
> ...


People trying to pull trailers in Colorado would argue with you...FL's *hills* are nothing compared to CO's *mountains! 

*And, this is when the diesel's superior 'pulling power' is gonna prove a winner.


----------



## tomo366 (Jun 11, 2013)

I test Drove a new 2014 Cruze TD last weekend. It is a nice car! I am a Diesel guy forever.......with a slight Middle aged crazy when I bought an HHR SS, My 1st ever Diesel was a 1981 Chevy Caprice Wagon....Good Car,, Bad engine!! it ended its life with a gas engine. Lately I have had 9 VW Diesels, 7 of them TDI's and I loved every one of them! the latest a 2010 VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI 6 speed Manual......the lifetime Fuel Mileage was 33.8 because I am 3.5 mile Commute now.....best ever was 47 MPG on a trip! so in Feb of this year I bought a 2013 Jetta Hybrid something I never thought I would do......I do however like the Cruze TD but will stand on the side and watch for now.......


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

That's why they have the "...three balls..." rule in baseball; the* first *one is to _"...get the 'bugs' out..." _(ha,ha)


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm keeping a very close eye on the Eco 2.0TD. I currently have a 2011 Cruze 2LT, and I love the car aside from the well-known issues with the clunky 6AT on the 2011 models. While I would love the diesel, I'm still not convinced it is worth the extra $3g or so premium up front. If they offered it in a 6MT with a $1,000 or so cut on the price, I'd be all over it.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

My Cruze Diesel is scheduled to be built on July 15th. Still sad that the Cruze Wagon version is not offered in the US. I can't wait for the next gen as my '02 Pontiac Montana is on its last legs.

Ken


----------

